# Hey stripasauras and shooter....



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Here is a pic of a rod holder I made awhile back. I thought this may give you guys some ideas. Its nice cause its easy to get to and over the wheel wells not taking up any space in the bed. I made mine out of wood and pvc but it would look real good if this could be made with some tubing. Anyway, hope this helps yall out, just cut me 10%!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

wheres my cut i designed that too


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Awsome Stang!!! Never thought of anything configured like that.....will keep that in mind!!! 

Thanks!!! Good job!

Michael


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

good concept and with a little refinement could be one hail of an idea,,,,, keep the ideas a rollen.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Yeah no prob, hope yall can use it. It was something Neil and I came up with before he got his beach buggy. I put it on both sides of the bed so there was plenty of room for all of neils rods!

Marshall


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

marstang50 said:


> = I put it on both sides of the bed so there was plenty of room for all of neils rods!
> 
> Marshall


Now that funny, but still not enuf. I have never seen some one can fit that many rods on a ski rack before.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Now that funny, but still not enuf. I have never seen some one can fit that many rods on a ski rack before.


nevermind i was gonna make a joke, but i think itd be better in a bar!


so when we goin cow fishin?


----------

